# (doctors are #1 leeches on society in most countries



## Crusile (Jul 3, 2022)

Doctors are massive fiscal leeches on society. x2-3 gdp per capita salary is fine. Med school graduation rates are extremely high and med school is easy, they could easily expand and accept more students




Theres no reason to overpay dopamine jobs like: teacher, doctor, firefighter! People will become doctors without the pay


----------



## BugeyeBigNoseCurry (Jul 3, 2022)

Crusile said:


> Doctors are massive fiscal leeches on society. x2-3 gdp per capita salary is fine. Med school graduation rates are extremely high and med school is easy, they could easily expand and accept more students
> View attachment 1763491
> 
> Theres no reason to overpay dopamine jobs like: teacher, doctor, firefighter! People will become doctors without the pay


JFL if you think med school is easy. It's expensive and difficult


----------



## Crusile (Jul 3, 2022)

Crusile said:


> Doctors are massive fiscal leeches on society. x2-3 gdp per capita salary is fine. Med school graduation rates are extremely high and med school is easy, they could easily expand and accept more students
> View attachment 1763491
> 
> Theres no reason to overpay dopamine jobs like: teacher, doctor, firefighter! People will become doctors without the pay


In low tax states, american doctors make x10 of ideal/correct doctor take home pay


----------



## Crusile (Jul 3, 2022)

BugeyeBigNoseCurry said:


> JFL if you think med school is easy. It's expensive and difficult


"Those entering medical schools who are committed to completing the program are 81.6 percent to 84.3 percent."
"Nationwide, the average graduation rate for first-time undergraduates attending classes full-time is: 35.8% after four years, 46.4% after six years, and 47.8% after eight years." 
Med school is extremely easy its a joke. Stop letting doctors lie to you about the difficulty and the "cost". Its all priced into the inflated doctor salary


----------



## BugeyeBigNoseCurry (Jul 3, 2022)

Crusile said:


> "Those entering medical schools who are committed to completing the program are 81.6 percent to 84.3 percent."
> "Nationwide, the average graduation rate for first-time undergraduates attending classes full-time is: 35.8% after four years, 46.4% after six years, and 47.8% after eight years."
> Med school is extremely easy its a joke. Stop letting doctors lie to you about the difficulty and the "cost". Its all priced into the inflated doctor salary


It's the pressure. Med school is expensive


----------



## BoneDensity (Jul 3, 2022)

Doctors are drug pushers for big pharma. No different than Tyrone down the road who slings dope. Only respectable MDs are surgeons.

Teachers need to be paid far more + teaching needs to be much harder to get in to. Most teachers suck at their job and only do it because of the holidays.


----------



## Crusile (Jul 3, 2022)

BugeyeBigNoseCurry said:


> It's the pressure. Med school is expensive


Why is it expensive?


----------



## Crusile (Jul 3, 2022)

BoneDensity said:


> Doctors are drug pushers for big pharma. No different than Tyrone down the road who slings dope. Only respectable MDs are surgeons.
> 
> Teachers need to be paid far more + teaching needs to be much harder to get in to. Most teachers suck at their job and only do it because of the holidays.


Teaching is a dopamine job, its very easy and fun. ask anyone who tutored anything, they all enjoy it. overpaying dopamine jobs is the biggest negative fiscal leeching possible


----------



## Beastimmung (Jul 3, 2022)

Crusile said:


> Teaching is a dopamine job, its very easy and fun. ask anyone who tutored anything, they all enjoy it. overpaying dopamine jobs is the biggest negative fiscal leeching possible


Turtoring isn't the same as teaching.

Teaching in a public school, especially lower education, is stressfull af.


----------



## MoggerGaston (Jul 3, 2022)

BugeyeBigNoseCurry said:


> JFL if you think med school is easy. It's expensive and difficult


In the netherlands med school is both easy and cheap. It just takes a bit longer than the average education (6 years instead of 3-4 years).

JFL at you if you think med school is hard. Anything STEM-related will be far more difficult by default and a shitton of other education/jobs are harder too. Med school is mostly memorization with almost 0 abstract thinking or creativity required.

Good Topic. Med school is something everyone wants to do, but only few get accepted because they want to create artificial scarcity. It's like @Crusile says, you could halve the pay and you would still have more than enough doctors because it's something people want to do regardless of pay. High dopamine, not too hard.

Another brutal pill is that 70% of healthcare is for old people and average young people don't profit from good healthcare at all. Big money transfer from young people to old people.


----------



## Lorsss (Jul 3, 2022)

Health is a cartel and doctors would be cheaper if medical schools were more accessible.
Even where medical schools are free (taxpayer-funded), enrollment has a limited number of students in order to place few doctors in job market


----------



## Crusile (Jul 3, 2022)

Beastimmung said:


> Turtoring isn't the same as teaching.
> 
> Teaching in a public school, especially lower education, is stressfull af.


Teachers gaslight students all the time telling them how hard their job is. Their job = chilling and teaching simple material. High school teaching is the chillest job possible


----------



## Peak aesthetics (Jul 3, 2022)

Crusile said:


> Doctors are massive fiscal leeches on society. x2-3 gdp per capita salary is fine. Med school graduation rates are extremely high and med school is easy, they could easily expand and accept more students
> View attachment 1763491
> 
> Theres no reason to overpay dopamine jobs like: teacher, doctor, firefighter! People will become doctors without the pay


Teacher is a dopamine inducing job?


----------



## Crusile (Jul 3, 2022)

Peak aesthetics said:


> Teacher is a dopamine inducing job?


No dopamine = adjective not noun


----------



## BlackLooks (Jul 3, 2022)

OP got rejected from medical school lol


----------



## traveler (Jul 3, 2022)

mirin salary


----------



## Chinacurry (Jul 3, 2022)

Dr's are biggest leaches only in USA and developing countries (except china). 

Most other markets Healthcare, and Dr's salaries are correctly priced, give or take. 

Yes med school is v easy, and no u don't need to be high iq to be a Dr, and 'entrance qualification' is a joke because any market where u have curryecels or ricecels they will just game their way in by studymaxxing. 

However, it does take a long time to train a Dr, so the cost of labor reflects this


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Jul 3, 2022)

BoneDensity said:


> Teachers need to be paid far more + teaching needs to be much harder to get in to. Most teachers suck at their job and only do it because of the holidays.


lmao they get paid 100K here in Ontario after 5-6 years of teaching with like a 60k starting salary plus the fact that they don't work 3 months in a year(2 month summer break+winter break/march break/other days combined) and other benefits packages including lush pensions but they are still SHIT

Overpaid, entitled fucks tbh ngl


----------



## Deleted member 18694 (Jul 4, 2022)

so tired of being broke tbh while walk in clinic doctors who are so useless are the only thing standing in my way for prescriptions


----------



## Crusile (Jul 4, 2022)

PrinterAndFaxMachin said:


> lmao they get paid 100K here in Ontario after 5-6 years of teaching with like a 60k starting salary plus the fact that they don't work 3 months in a year(2 month summer break+winter break/march break/other days combined) and other benefits packages including lush pensions but they are still SHIT
> 
> Overpaid, entitled fucks tbh ngl


100k cad = highest paid teachers in the world. They need their wages cut 35% ASAP they are disgusting


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jul 4, 2022)

Why is being a doctor a dopamine fueling profession?


----------



## 8PSLcel (Jul 4, 2022)

Only like 0.1% of people have the intellect and drive to become a doctor. So obviously it's going to be a very in demand job because very few people can become one.


----------



## Deleted member 20327 (Jul 4, 2022)

just have the govt pay for your med schooling


----------



## Witheredly90 (Jul 5, 2022)

Crusile said:


> Doctors are massive fiscal leeches on society. x2-3 gdp per capita salary is fine. Med school graduation rates are extremely high and med school is easy, they could easily expand and accept more students
> View attachment 1763491
> 
> Theres no reason to overpay dopamine jobs like: teacher, doctor, firefighter! People will become doctors without the pay


Its not the difficultly its the time... This ensures only people who conform and are willing to jump through hoops become doctors.

If becoming a doctor took a reasonable amount of time I think I would consider it. But 10 year of your life is too much. And not to mention losing a medical licenses is not hard. If you dedicate 10 years to something even if its dumb you will say or do anything to keep it.

It doesn't require smarts but you need to dedicate a lot time to it. Basically you need to be the kind of person who can be told what to do for 10 years and then when they get a career they will still need to follow orders. It weeds out anyone who is a disagreeable type of person (sadly these people are the ones who innovate and improve systems the most)


----------



## Witheredly90 (Jul 5, 2022)

Crusile said:


> Teachers gaslight students all the time telling them how hard their job is. Their job = chilling and teaching simple material. High school teaching is the chillest job possible


Teacher job would suck for me I guess it mogs retail or most entry jobs.

I think it depends a teacher at an elite private school should be payed 6 figures or more however much they are worth. But the average public HS teacher isn't worth more then 40K a year imo. They really need to tear down the entire public school system. The internet has been around for 20 years and has changed the way you can learn so much but school systems have not.

Khan acedemy taught me more then any single math class ever did. There are youtubers who go over topics that have saved me hours on things. And they can teach a million people via videos.


----------



## Witheredly90 (Jul 5, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> In the netherlands med school is both easy and cheap. It just takes a bit longer than the average education (6 years instead of 3-4 years).
> 
> JFL at you if you think med school is hard. Anything STEM-related will be far more difficult by default and a shitton of other education/jobs are harder too. Med school is mostly memorization with almost 0 abstract thinking or creativity required.
> 
> ...


The biggest reason they cost so much in the states is medical school takes forever. It can take some people 12 years. Being in school till you are 28-30 would suck.

The type of person who does what they are told for 10 years straight will conform to pretty much anything. They are creating a filter event to get rid of all disagreeable type people. "Trust the experts" is such bs for this reason. The people in these posistions only got there by conforming and kissing up do you think they have any creative thought process when it comes to new problems?


----------



## Lorsss (Jul 7, 2022)

Witheredly90 said:


> The biggest reason they cost so much in the states is medical school takes forever. It can take some people 12 years. Being in school till you are 28-30 would suck.
> 
> The type of person who does what they are told for 10 years straight will conform to pretty much anything. They are creating a filter event to get rid of all disagreeable type people. "Trust the experts" is such bs for this reason. The people in these posistions only got there by conforming and kissing up do you think they have any creative thought process when it comes to new problems?



medical school lasts 6 yars, then doctors undergo the so-called specialization in which they are already well paid.

engineering school is 5 year long (bachelor+master) but most of students need much more tie to finish it, due to the difficoulty of the subjects. In my country engineering students need 7 years on average to do bachelor+master, but they are still underpaid with respect to doctors.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jul 8, 2022)

Health and Looks ( which aesthetic MD's care for) are the most important thing a human has

It defines him. Thus its the best paid. All needs at the are physiological needs of Maslow Pyramid

@Crusile @BugeyeBigNoseCurry @TsarTsar444


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jul 8, 2022)

Crusile said:


> Doctors are massive fiscal leeches on society. x2-3 gdp per capita salary is fine. Med school graduation rates are extremely high and med school is easy, they could easily expand and accept more students
> View attachment 1763491
> 
> Theres no reason to overpay dopamine jobs like: teacher, doctor, firefighter! People will become doctors without the pay





Lorsss said:


> medical school lasts 6 yars, then doctors undergo the so-called specialization in which they are already well paid.
> 
> engineering school is 5 year long (bachelor+master) but most of students need much more tie to finish it, due to the difficoulty of the subjects. In my country engineering students need 7 years on average to do bachelor+master, but they are still underpaid with respect to doctors.





Witheredly90 said:


> Teacher job would suck for me I guess it mogs retail or most entry jobs.
> 
> I think it depends a teacher at an elite private school should be payed 6 figures or more however much they are worth. But the average public HS teacher isn't worth more then 40K a year imo. They really need to tear down the entire public school system. The internet has been around for 20 years and has changed the way you can learn so much but school systems have not.
> 
> Khan acedemy taught me more then any single math class ever did. There are youtubers who go over topics that have saved me hours on things. And they can teach a million people via videos.





8PSLcel said:


> Only like 0.1% of people have the intellect and drive to become a doctor. So obviously it's going to be a very in demand job because very few people can become one.





Chinacurry said:


> Dr's are biggest leaches only in USA and developing countries (except china).
> 
> Most other markets Healthcare, and Dr's salaries are correctly priced, give or take.
> 
> ...





traveler said:


> mirin salary








*Medical Doctors* literally care for the most basic *Physiological Needs* that have to be met first before one can climb further 

*Aesthetic Medical Doctors* like plastic-, maxillofacial-, Leg Lengthening- surgeons , etc also care for Looks and thus literally *Psychological Needs*! 

Name Sth more important than Looks and Health? 

Bad Mental Health or a very low IQ can even make a "Chads" life terrible 

Even a Chad with virus infections or other illnesses is not happy 

Lastly many sub5 users would pay their whole life savings to certain surgeons to ascend them. So no wonder they're paid the best.


----------



## 8PSLcel (Jul 8, 2022)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> View attachment 1770875
> 
> 
> *Medical Doctors* literally care for the most basic *Physiological Needs* that have to be met first before one can climb further
> ...


yep, they're among the most important and in demand people


----------



## Witheredly90 (Jul 8, 2022)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> View attachment 1770875
> 
> 
> *Medical Doctors* literally care for the most basic *Physiological Needs* that have to be met first before one can climb further
> ...


Doctors do a lot of harm in society. napoleon famously said doctors have killed more people then any war.

Its necessary but overrated and artificial scarcity. Doctors will make you pay 2 grand for a broken arm when the treatment would be 1 dollar in Mexico. Also doctors constantly try to make money off you and are always pushing the most expensive treatments they view you as lambs to the slaughter they would kill you or do a treatment that kills you in the long run if it meant more money.

I guess the medical industry is very broad but a lot fields are pure profiteering and are not innovating anything. We saw a a year of "medical experts" running society look how that turned out one of the most overrated branches of science if you can even call it that. Mathematics or engineering is far more useful for society but no one cares. I view doctors the same as lawyers at least with lawyers no one views them as stand up guys but doctors get the benefit of money and looking like a good person. They have the same moral compass as a lawyer


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jul 8, 2022)

Witheredly90 said:


> Doctors do a lot of harm in society. napoleon famously said doctors have killed more people then any war.
> 
> Its necessary but overrated and artificial scarcity. Doctors will make you pay 2 grand for a broken arm when the treatment would be 1 dollar in Mexico. Also doctors constantly try to make money off you and are always pushing the most expensive treatments they view you as lambs to the slaughter they would kill you or do a treatment that kills you in the long run if it meant more money


Let's see if you talk the same way when you're actually truly ill


----------



## Witheredly90 (Jul 8, 2022)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Let's see if you talk the same way when you're actually truly ill


Same thing is true with car mechanics trying to scam you or most industries to a lesser extent. Doesn't mean I won't go to one if my car breaks down. But I also am aware they try to up-charge you and they count on ignorance to make more money off you.

My point is they are not the benevolent angels society makes them out to be. Doctors have the same temperament as the average lawyer in the sense that they are hard working shrewd people motivated by money. The difference is people don't worship lawyers or view them as particularly great people. I've met some of the worst people at college who study medicine narcy people arrogant people ect. The field is overrated especially after Covid they should be viewed morally the same as salesmen or lawyers they will only do good for you when its in their best interest if there isn't a money incentive to help you then they won't


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jul 8, 2022)

Witheredly90 said:


> Same thing is true with car mechanics trying to scam you or most industries to a lesser extent. Doesn't mean I won't go to one if my car breaks down. But I also am aware they try to up-charge you and they count on ignorance to make more money off you.
> 
> My point is they are not the benevolent angels society makes them out to be. Doctors have the same temperament as the average lawyer in the sense that they are hard working shrewd people motivated by money. The difference is people don't worship lawyers or view them as particularly great people. I've met some of the worst people at college who study medicine narcy people arrogant people ect. The field is overrated especially after Covid they should be viewed morally the same as salesmen or lawyers they will only do good for you when its in their best interest if there isn't a money incentive to help you then they won't


Mathematics and Engineering can be applied to Medicine


Medicine is the central and most important branch of applied science imaginable 

All our senses, our nervous system percepts just tiny ranges of Hertz, Light, Smell etc 

Our Brain Function is literally what drives our decisions/economy


----------



## Witheredly90 (Jul 8, 2022)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Mathematics and Engineering can be applied to Medicine
> 
> 
> Medicine is the central and most important branch of applied science imaginable
> ...


If medical science is so important then how come the USA's life expectancy is getting worse each year? China at this point has a higher life expectancy.

I've seen amazing break throughs in engineering and technology but health wise we are worse if anything. We spend more on pills and medications and somehow the population is sicker. Doctors don't get payed to cure diseases or look for root causes they get payed to come up with the most expensive ways to treat problems.

If the investment in medicine were proportional with the outcomes the USA would be the healthiest nation on earth. Maybe some of these individual doctors are alright but the leadership at the top is evil. And they control the actions of most doctors. If the cure for cancer were found tomorrow it would be thrown out because treating it is far more lucrative.

At best a lot of these guys just are unaware or conform at worst they are evil. And the people at the top are nearly all evil in this industry


----------



## Crusile (Jul 8, 2022)

Witheredly90 said:


> Same thing is true with car mechanics trying to scam you or most industries to a lesser extent. Doesn't mean I won't go to one if my car breaks down. But I also am aware they try to up-charge you and they count on ignorance to make more money off you.
> 
> My point is they are not the benevolent angels society makes them out to be. Doctors have the same temperament as the average lawyer in the sense that they are hard working shrewd people motivated by money. The difference is people don't worship lawyers or view them as particularly great people. I've met some of the worst people at college who study medicine narcy people arrogant people ect. The field is overrated especially after Covid they should be viewed morally the same as salesmen or lawyers they will only do good for you when its in their best interest if there isn't a money incentive to help you then they won't


Doctors/medicine/science are all good and correct. Doctor salaries are just inefficient/scam. 
I would rather have a lower iq less paid doctor doctors and more money into pharma companies. would be fine with a 2000/month imported cuban doctor


Witheredly90 said:


> If medical science is so important then how come the USA's life expectancy is getting worse each year? China at this point has a higher life expectancy.
> 
> I've seen amazing break throughs in engineering and technology but health wise we are worse if anything. We spend more on pills and medications and somehow the population is sicker. Doctors don't get payed to cure diseases or look for root causes they get payed to come up with the most expensive ways to treat problems.
> 
> ...


Americans are obese and medicine cant solve obesity because obesity isnt a disease


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jul 13, 2022)

Crusile said:


> Doctors/medicine/science are all good and correct. Doctor salaries are just inefficient/scam.
> I would rather have a lower iq less paid doctor doctors and more money into pharma companies. would be fine with a 2000/month imported cuban doctor
> 
> Americans are obese and medicine cant solve obesity because obesity isnt a disease


Why more money into pharma corporations?


----------



## Hero of the Imperium (Jul 13, 2022)

Crusile said:


> "Those entering medical schools who are committed to completing the program are 81.6 percent to 84.3 percent."
> "Nationwide, the average graduation rate for first-time undergraduates attending classes full-time is: 35.8% after four years, 46.4% after six years, and 47.8% after eight years."
> Med school is extremely easy its a joke. Stop letting doctors lie to you about the difficulty and the "cost". Its all priced into the inflated doctor salary


Low IQ, it is true that doctor numbers are kept artificially low but those schools have screened their applicants (or used to)

If you let anyone in, passing rates will crater which feeds the higher education complex/scam unless you lower standards, and if you do that and also pay them less innovation and expertise will suffer and we end up with the third world

Don’t forget that all of these advanced medical techniques had to be invented by people at the right tail end of ability among doctors and scientists, and as society becomes more impoverished and the middle class disappears people will care even more about money


----------



## dreamcake1mo (Jul 13, 2022)

Witheredly90 said:


> Doctors do a lot of harm in society. napoleon famously said doctors have killed more people then any war.
> 
> Its necessary but overrated and artificial scarcity. Doctors will make you pay 2 grand for a broken arm when the treatment would be 1 dollar in Mexico. Also doctors constantly try to make money off you and are always pushing the most expensive treatments they view you as lambs to the slaughter they would kill you or do a treatment that kills you in the long run if it meant more money.
> 
> I guess the medical industry is very broad but a lot fields are pure profiteering and are not innovating anything. We saw a a year of "medical experts" running society look how that turned out one of the most overrated branches of science if you can even call it that. Mathematics or engineering is far more useful for society but no one cares. I view doctors the same as lawyers at least with lawyers no one views them as stand up guys but doctors get the benefit of money and looking like a good person. They have the same moral compass as a lawyer


Can confirm, doctors are really shit. But surgeons and the information they go off of is really important. But I cant help but feel as if without a pharma or doctors organization, society would still find a way to create better doctors. The fact that its an organization means it probably was intentions for centralization and power control.

For example, how pharma really takes away more than it gives. In some places where big pharma is in control (like the us) you cant even grow and harvest opium poppy, or coca leaves. And how natural antibiotics like penicillin cultures (and how to grow and isolate them) are gatekept. Or gatekeeping (for example, the science of _pegylation) _with a whole bunch of smartass words and sentence structures. Small but crucial things needed for healing that an individual is banned or made hard to have (like advanced Blood Chemistry Analyzers, and general medications), but instead given to the state or government to create a reliance and take power from the individual. Gatekeeping is what's responsible. The people dont grow, but instead the organization first, as we get breast feed.

Honestly, the stuff they do as an organization is well within a persons knowledge and capability, especially with the internet. And to be honest, the doctors i meet in real life are the type to say your an idiot for saying the source of their drug came from a plant. Most of them are not even qualified to leave the house yet as an intellectual individual. They're just very effective at marionetting. But for the most part, the actual un-gatekept information they learn is important. I just feel like its a lot of unnecessary and malicious steps in between that information and.


----------



## Crusile (Jul 13, 2022)

Hero of the Imperium said:


> Low IQ, it is true that doctor numbers are kept artificially low but those schools have screened their applicants (or used to)
> 
> If you let anyone in, passing rates will crater which feeds the higher education complex/scam unless you lower standards, and if you do that and also pay them less innovation and expertise will suffer and we end up with the third world
> 
> Don’t forget that all of these advanced medical techniques had to be invented by people at the right tail end of ability among doctors and scientists, and as society becomes more impoverished and the middle class disappears people will care even more about money


 Innovation happens in pharma companies which should get more money


PubertyMaxxer said:


> Why more money into pharma corporations?


new drug/treatment development


----------



## Mongrelcel (Jul 13, 2022)

@Edgar


----------



## dreamcake1mo (Jul 13, 2022)

Crusile said:


> Innovation happens in pharma companies which should get more money
> 
> new drug/treatment development


Innovation comes from innovative people. Some people start with grass and turn it into tea while others start with tea and turn it into kombucha, if you understand what i mean.

No such thing as an organization without a purpose.
Theirs is something called monopoly.

They need more money because they need more resources. This is the real barrier between the individual and the organization, not capability or intelligence.

Those companies are not entities, and innovation is very un efficient within them, perhaps even discouraged and stifled. Consider public opinion, checks and balances, interests, and other such server limitations. What takes them 20 years to do as a large web of corporations would probably only take a few with less people and groups.


----------



## Crusile (Jul 13, 2022)

dreamcake1mo said:


> Innovation comes from innovative people.


No its just time consuming and very expensive, its like rocket science: needs massive money sink. every dollar progresses it more


----------



## dreamcake1mo (Jul 13, 2022)

Crusile said:


> No its just time consuming and very expensive, its like rocket science: needs massive money sink. every dollar progresses it more



Rocket science is a meme because its probably all fake as shit. What i mean is, its gatekept to made seem overly complicated.

Anyways, people do time consuming things. Who do you think develops these medications anyways? Robots? Like i said, some people have tea, and some people have grass. What i mean by that is prerequisites. A corp may be able to develop a new penicillin pill, but only because it had the prerequisites like the first one, but to say its efficient nd not a money sink is incorrect. You can give any person whos interested in innovating- those crucial prerequisites and information's and you have innovation..

They are people who really do these things you know? Not everyone is a uninspired lazy fuck with no creativity. They are 1 man teams who put in serious research and such. People who can blow your companies by a long shot. Like this guy who studies electromagnetic fields and claims to have turned water to oil (silver cell joe). All by themselves. Id bet if you'd give these type of people more resources and foot soldiers, you'd have some amazing shit in a fraction of the time it would take some corporation owned pharma to reinvent the wheel.

My point is,
If you think those companies are efficient then JFL. Its like asking the government, or some major charity to hand feed you a meal. That shit would take you a 100 years - vs going around asking individuals. The bigger and more complex a cogwheel machine gets, the less efficient. This is common sense.

The reason they are willing to sacrifice that efficiency and time is because its not about saving the world or "innovation". Its about dominance and other shit.


----------



## Edgar (Jul 13, 2022)

First and foremost, the neurons at the tip of my dick generate more brainpower than the lump of shit inside your pea sized skull. Eat shit and die, respectfully 
That being said, profilactive measures like tacklingor obesity, discouraging smoking cigarettes ( weed as well, retarded if you think weed smoke is pollutant free), making sure everyone has access to clean water and nutritios food will have a much greater effect on the physical health of any community. An ounce of prevention = pounds of treatment
Smoking is highly correlated with lung carcinoma, yet an astonishingly high number of (1 billion) people smoke worldwide, so what would be more helpful? Getting people to stop smoking or training more oncologists? You get the point.

Talking about leaches, wtf have you done in your life that has helped anybody? You will sing a different tune for sure, when you inevitably have to go to the doctor, when you develop rectal cancer from being such a faggot retard.


----------



## Edgar (Jul 13, 2022)

Imagine blaming doctors, when the fucking water you drink is contaminated with carcinogens, the food you eat is loaded with microplastics, when YOU mfers ruin your body with alcohol, drugs, a sedentary lifestyle, not getting regular check ups, and some faggots on the other end who get 5x vaxxed for fucking COVID, who rush to the er when they get a fucking sneeze, clogging up a hospital and draining resources.
One more thing I would like to add is that you can't just calculate the "cost"/benefit of doctors in such a simpleton way, if a doc improves the qol of let's say 500 patients a year, 100 of which could have died or lost their ability to work, then that means that doc basically contributed, or prevented a loss of economic activity or labour equivalent to 100 workers*their total working hours in a year*the number of years that will work going forward( or the number of years still left until they retire for an older patient)
@Mongrelcel feel the heat son


----------



## Edgar (Jul 13, 2022)

BoneDensity said:


> Doctors are drug pushers for big pharma. No different than Tyrone down the road who slings dope. Only respectable MDs are surgeons.
> 
> Teachers need to be paid far more + teaching needs to be much harder to get in to. Most teachers suck at their job and only do it because of the holidays.


Please refrain from opening your cockholster ( mouth) on issues you know nothing of, good sir, thank you

Surgeons work alongside and consult with IM docs ( GI, cards, heme/onc), as surgery is the usually the last resort except for eg when a patient has a congenital defect or some sort of anatomical abnormality in which case off to the OR. Some malignancies also just don't respond very well to chemo, so the surgeon basically has to do a good job and hope for the best, unfortunately


----------



## Crusile (Jul 13, 2022)

Edgar said:


> One more thing I would like to add is that you can't just calculate the "cost"/benefit of doctors in such a simpleton way, if a doc improves the qol of let's say 500 patients a year, 100 of which could have died or lost their ability to work, then that means that doc basically contributed, or prevented a loss of economic activity or labour equivalent to 100 workers*their total working hours in a year*the number of years that will work going forward( or the number of years still left until they retire for an older patient)


1. Doctors "save" old people who leech pension funds for decades
2. Smokers are ~fiscally neutral 
3. doctors on inflated salaries are below single moms of welfare, homeless people, NEETs


----------



## BoneDensity (Jul 13, 2022)

Edgar said:


> Please refrain from opening your cockholster ( mouth) on issues you know nothing of, good sir, thank you


----------



## Crusile (Jul 13, 2022)

> The residency programs to train new doctors are largely paid for by the federal government, and the number of students accepted into such programs has been capped at the same level for 15 years.











Doctor Shortage Seen Growing to 130,000 With U.S. Cap: Health


With a shortage of doctors in the U.S. already and millions of new patients set to gain coverage under President Barack Obama’s health-care overhaul, American medical schools are struggling to close the gap.




www.bloomberg.com







> On average, _doctors_ in _Germany_ earn between 71,600 EUR and 101,696 EUR annually before taxes.


Good salary good country good doctors who arent fiscal leeches


----------



## ConspiracyTheory (Jul 13, 2022)

I don’t trust the “health care” system.
No one in “medicine” gets rich by keeping you healthy.
I haven’t been to a doctor since the very beginning of the pandemic and I realized how much I don’t need them.
The only thing that would get me back to see a doctor is if I thought I had cancer and needed screening. After that I wouldn’t even take chemo or see those scammers. I’d take some fenbendazole and hope for the best.
Doctors are just legal drug dealers, like previous commenters have stated.


----------



## Darkthrone (Jul 14, 2022)

Most doctors I know are assholes that seems slightly retarded


----------



## Tyrion! (Jul 14, 2022)

Crusile said:


> "Those entering medical schools who are committed to completing the program are 81.6 percent to 84.3 percent."
> "Nationwide, the average graduation rate for first-time undergraduates attending classes full-time is: 35.8% after four years, 46.4% after six years, and 47.8% after eight years."
> Med school is extremely easy its a joke. Stop letting doctors lie to you about the difficulty and the "cost". Its all priced into the inflated doctor salary


Those who entered are already far above average to begin with


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jul 14, 2022)

Darkthrone said:


> Most doctors I know are assholes that seems slightly retarded


Seem*


----------



## dreamcake1mo (Jul 14, 2022)

Edgar said:


> Imagine blaming doctors, when the fucking water you drink is contaminated with carcinogens, the food you eat is loaded with microplastics, when YOU mfers ruin your body with alcohol, drugs, a sedentary lifestyle, not getting regular check ups, and some faggots on the other end who get 5x vaxxed for fucking COVID, who rush to the er when they get a fucking sneeze, clogging up a hospital and draining resources.
> One more thing I would like to add is that you can't just calculate the "cost"/benefit of doctors in such a simpleton way, if a doc improves the qol of let's say 500 patients a year, 100 of which could have died or lost their ability to work, then that means that doc basically contributed, or prevented a loss of economic activity or labour equivalent to 100 workers*their total working hours in a year*the number of years that will work going forward( or the number of years still left until they retire for an older patient)
> @Mongrelcel feel the heat son


I get what you mean tbh.

But i feel like this point is 2 sided. On one side you admit that doctors and surgeons etc are some what necessary, (to which i completely agree, as the information of the subjects and such is very important) , but you also say that people get vaxxed x5 times, drink shit water contaminated, with alcohol and drugs, but fail to admit that the people who push said lifestyles and "boosters" are those exact doctors in todays time.

I think this is what Ops main point imo.

Your average person for the most part cannot do shit about carcinogens and microplastics on a global scale. But ironically, even trying to spread awareness of such would be considered a conspiracy theory to a doctor, just like for example how a few years back doctors would call you shit for speaking up about fluorides in water. Same thing happens today. Most just parrot the interests of the higher chain in command. A lot of medical practitioners are completely unnecessary in a modern society with internet and information. And the organizations are very slow and inefficient when it comes to adapting to changes.


----------

